# Mirror Blind?



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with these things. 

Concept is when game looks toward your spot, all they see is a reflection of everything that surrounds it. 

Some even say on the ground, if they are close, they see thier own reflection and it becomes a moving decoy. 

Anyone every use one of these?


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds like seven years bad luck to me...


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Where is it? I only see some dead leaves. LOL


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

There is a company out there, and if I can find it I'll post there website. They were making a shield that was a mirror and you used it for stalking. They had several videos on their site. It was very effective, but also very expensive. I see no reason why that blind wouldn't work.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I could see the sun being a real negative with the use of a mirror.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I found the webpage.......

199.00 for a 2 panel
299.00 for a 4 panel

http://www.ghostblind.com


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

interesting concept, looks kinda short and small tho


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

Bassnpro1 said:


> I could see the sun being a real negative with the use of a mirror.


I would have to agree here. but aside sun glare and its size i think it would work quite well.


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah, looks like there is a slot there or something, but I would think it would hurt your own visibility. It's like, why not just put a sweet camo pattern box around you, you could but it would hinder you more, especially in a tree. This would be no different, can't shoot through it, need to pop out of it if the slot doesn't allow a path of visibility to the deer. Couldn't use it for compound.


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

I saw a show where the army was looking into ways to improve camoflauge. It was to achieve complete versatility, mimicing the movie Predator. They built some prototype suits with thousands of tiny mirrors attached to it to simulate the same thing. Interesting concept but likely not practical.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The same concept was manufactured about 15 years ago, and it just didn't catch on. I'm guessing the same thing will happen this time. Weight and price are downsides. Plus it's got a lot of limitations as far as usefulness.


----------



## billk (Feb 2, 2008)

Until that big bruiser buck comes walking in and sees his reflection...

Would NOT want to be inside when he charges in looking for a fight. A set of antlers would shread that mylar to bits.


----------



## Buzz_Bait (Jun 14, 2009)

billk said:


> Until that big bruiser buck comes walking in and sees his reflection...
> 
> Would NOT want to be inside when he charges in looking for a fight. A set of antlers would shread that mylar to bits.


HA HA.. Didn't think about that. I probably wouldn't use it during the Rut for that reason. That would suck.


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

I've been doing some video work for Ghostblind, so thought I would weigh in. I haven't hunted from them yet, so take it for what it's worth. I've been doing all their photography, video/editing during most of the development process and hearing all the feedback from users. This was just a job for me but I've gotten pretty excited by how well these work. These are made locally near Marietta, OH. The mirrored panels tilt forward so they only reflect the ground right in front of them. The 4 panel unit weighs around 20lbs with good backpack straps. It unfolds & sets up quickly and above all, it is pretty near invisible and difficult to photograph. Based on request they've updated these with "shooting ports" which are longer vertical cuts that allow you to shoot from them sitting down. Everyone I've seen test them, want them. I've just finished editing some real hunts from them and they now have them on their webpage: http://www.ghostblind.com/hunting-blind-live-hunt-videos.html
Give me a yell if you need any more info. Best, J.Lee


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

And here's a link to a video I just finished today that they don't have on their webpage yet: http://exposureroom.com/d4d0690202a84b99b8a2601c885e598b/


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I'm not too crazy about that box thing in this first post, but that ghostblind looks sweet, really shows it's positive side in the cornfield Picts on their website.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

the ghost blinds look sweet may just have to get one of these would beat hauling the climber out to some of the spots


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

If you watch the video I posted "B&C Outfitters - Axis Buck Hunt - Part 2 " at about 1:20 an Axis buck almost runs into the blind. You can tell the hunter's a little shaken up by it. I got a kick out of that.


----------

